# Ruxul Safe, acoustic board



## alphaone (Sep 21, 2010)

I found mineral wool by Ruxul, Ruxul Safe, not Safe 'n' Sound, in a local store. 85 cents per square foot.

It's 4 x 24 x 48 in., 4.5 lbs psf, NRC 1.10

Acoustic performance at 125, 250, 500, 1000, 2000, 4000 Hz is:
1.03, 1.07, 1.12, 1.04, 1.07, 1.08 respectively.

Is this good for bass traps and higher frequencies?

Thank you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Should work just fine for either.

Bryan


----------



## alphaone (Sep 21, 2010)

I got a bag with 4 panels in it of Roxul Safe I mention and I did a quick experiment.
I have a 6 X 6 entrance hall next to the room with the sound system.
When I clapped my hands I could ear an echo, plus a ringing kind of sound.
Just by placing one panel leaning against one of the walls, the ringing or reverberation was gone and the echo almost disappeared.

The room that I want to treat is 12 by 22 ft by 8 ft high.
If the results are the same in a bigger room, then, placement isn't that important. 

How careful should I be with placement?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Addressing general decay time (echo) is one thing and placement doesn't really matter. Addressing reflection points, front wall deadening to prevent surround contamination of the soundfield, addressing response anomolies, and getting the bottom end under control are a completely different thing.

If we address all of those properly, then they will still perform just as well for decay time control as well as addressing those specific issues. 

So yes, be very careful of placement.

Bryan


----------

